# DS #5227: Rune Factory 3 (USA)



## tempBOT (Nov 11, 2010)

^^ndsrelease-6606^^


----------



## Fudge (Nov 11, 2010)

Wrong region


----------



## SuperMarioMaster (Nov 11, 2010)

Shouldn't that be under the DS releases, anyway?


----------



## mangaTom (Nov 11, 2010)

Now I'm really confused.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Nov 11, 2010)

zomg the english release finally..squeals


----------



## ChaosBoi (Nov 11, 2010)

Finally! I've been waiting for this all day today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . I was gonna buy it but apparently it did not arrive at my local Walmart (Gamestop's too far for me over here). I was hoping YWG would hold out on 1.16 a little longer since this game is most likely going to have AP, but oh well. Gonna see how far I can get before I have to wait again.


----------



## yeop (Nov 11, 2010)

It´s USA and only English not Multi5


----------



## ayaka_fan (Nov 11, 2010)

Downloading it, but my download speed sucks, so i will test it in 8 mins U.U


----------



## ShinyLatios (Nov 11, 2010)

thanks for fixing it


----------



## T-hug (Nov 11, 2010)

Fixed post added boxart, nfo missing.
Please don't submit releases if you can't fill all the fields of the submission form.


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Nov 11, 2010)

PharaohsVizier said:
			
		

> Man, I didn't even finish the second one yet.


I'd recommend skipping the 2nd game for the 3rd one. 

2nd one is the only RF game that I didn't fully enjoy. In fact, there seems to be quite a few mixed opinions on the second game. Not to mention, the 3rd game takes the best aspects of the first and second games, then remove all the annoying aspects.


----------



## AsPika2219 (Nov 11, 2010)

Is time to Rune Factory action!


----------



## Totoy_Kamote (Nov 11, 2010)

Found one! it's easy to find... google... google... google...

and there is a undubed version too!


----------



## Bladexdsl (Nov 11, 2010)

ayaka_fan said:
			
		

> Downloading it, but my download speed sucks, so i will test it in 8 mins U.U


how the hell did you find it so fast? all my sources dont have it even penguin bar


----------



## Totoy_Kamote (Nov 11, 2010)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> ayaka_fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



we're lucky! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




try *insert link here*

oops! giving hints or links about the rom is not allowed... sorry...


----------



## Bladexdsl (Nov 11, 2010)

rikardo03 said:
			
		

> Found one! it's easy to find... google... google... google...
> 
> and there is a undubed version too!


found 1 and no fucking seeds


----------



## alexlol350 (Nov 11, 2010)

work on dstt


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Nov 11, 2010)

I found and am downloading now. Hope it works on Wood 1.16.


----------



## Lemski07 (Nov 11, 2010)

yeah found one its really hidden and hard to find you should search it "INDIPENDENTly!!!" and "patiently"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ive been waiting for this 6 long months ago  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




hhahaha


----------



## KingdomBlade (Nov 11, 2010)

Downloading. I'll be back to say if it works on AKAIO 1.8.1.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Nov 11, 2010)

finally found it it's a hot file to find!


----------



## DJ91990 (Nov 11, 2010)

Second one? I didn't even finish the first one yet!
BULL ****!!!

Downloads, puts on Micros SD, loads in Acekard with Bypass AP turned on.(I'm paranoid I know.)


----------



## Maid-chan (Nov 11, 2010)

Oh my GOD~!! It already out this day~!! Finally I can play this game w/o confuse because (J)


----------



## Bladexdsl (Nov 11, 2010)

what the fuck when you put something in the shipping box you can't take it out again?!

some tips:

click on an item to separate 1 item from the stack
when planting hoe etc hold down B now move forward and quickly push b to hoe etc faster do the same for planting a big square appears just select where to plant to plant up to 9 plants at once!
in the fridge etc select a stack and push L to move the whole stack over instead of having to drag


----------



## HuMaNpUmPkIn (Nov 11, 2010)

Guys, for anyone still looking, the place I found it is..



Google. Just tweak the settings to latest if there's too many (J) roms


----------



## regnad (Nov 11, 2010)

Seems to be working fine on my EZ-Flash Vi.

since I'm a complainer, lemme give you my complaints so far:

watered field almost identical to unwatered -- the color difference is ridiculously subtle
how in the world do I put away this watering can?!?
these English voices are annoying as hell!
eating a weed is a killer!!


----------



## KingdomBlade (Nov 11, 2010)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> what the fuck when you put something in the shipping box you can't take it out again?!
> 
> some tips:
> 
> ...



1. I agree with you, but I can recognize the unwatered from watered without my glasses on.
2. By switching the tool? Why do you need to put it away? You can just keep it one till you need to switch.
3. There's an undub available.
4. How is that a complaint? Of course it will decrease health. What did you think? That a weed heals you?


----------



## calculi (Nov 11, 2010)

working on edge v1.11


----------



## regnad (Nov 11, 2010)

KingdomBlade said:
			
		

> Bladexdsl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I just wasn't expecting 3 or 4 to kill my HP!

Where's the undub? Any suggestions where to find one?


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Nov 11, 2010)

regnad said:
			
		

> I just wasn't expecting 3 or 4 to kill my HP!
> 
> Where's the undub? Any suggestions where to find one?



I think you know better than to ask that.

You can undub it yourself though, just download the Japanese version and get to switching.
From what I've heard, the tracks/voices are off.


----------



## regnad (Nov 11, 2010)

I wasn't asking for a ROM. I assumed it was a patch, which is allowed to ask for.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Nov 11, 2010)

regnad said:
			
		

> I wasn't asking for a ROM. I assumed it was a patch, which is allowed to ask for.



No doubt patches are allowed, but that isn't what you stated.

All you asked was where the undubbed was.


----------



## HuMaNpUmPkIn (Nov 11, 2010)

phoenixgoddess27 said:
			
		

> regnad said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


At the cost of sounding anal-retentive, he asked for undub, not undubBED. Possibly as in the patch to undub it.


----------



## Heran Bago (Nov 11, 2010)

edit: beaten ^^


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Nov 11, 2010)

HuMaNpUmPkIn said:
			
		

> At the cost of sounding anal-retentive, he asked for undub, not undubBED. Possibly as in the patch to undub it.



I understand what you mean now, thank you.

My apologies regnad.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Nov 11, 2010)

KingdomBlade said:
			
		

> Um, you can't take items out of the Shipping Box in all HM games with Shipping Boxes. That's very normal.


rune factory frontier you can


----------



## Ritsuki (Nov 11, 2010)

Wow, I was just dreaming about this game


----------



## KingdomBlade (Nov 11, 2010)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> KingdomBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



But all other Handheld versions, you can't.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Nov 11, 2010)

well i've never played any of the other handhelds i'm coming into this straight from RFF. hehehe it's a lot easier to get seeds in this just tend your fields and you find them


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Nov 11, 2010)

I'd rather play a normal harvest moon game then those. I wonder when the next one is coming.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Nov 11, 2010)

at least there's NO runeys this time...
damn i'm still getting used to the time it's A LOT faster than RFF


----------



## shakirmoledina (Nov 11, 2010)

blade is so excited about this game tht he cant stop typing lol (and are 69 other ppl)
no one has mentioned about the wood 1.16 being able to play it

PS - It works on the SCDS2... not tht i have one


----------



## DJPlace (Nov 11, 2010)

what's the wi-fi on this like? i never played any rune series so yeah...


----------



## Spikeynator (Nov 11, 2010)

all i can say is YES !


----------



## FehnrirX (Nov 11, 2010)

Well, i hope there is a patch for the opening song too...
I still prefer the japanese one.... T-T
Just like rune factory 2 full undub.....
Why.... why must being dubbed?? the japanese ones is better than this.....


----------



## JoyConG (Nov 11, 2010)

I was just about to see what the fuss was about with part 2.

happybirthday to me; I'll prolly check it out tonight. I have a friend that is deeply addicted to this and the hm series!


----------



## emigre (Nov 11, 2010)

I'd hate to sound like an infidel but I don't mind the english dub.

Also it seems to be working fine on AKAIO 1.8.1 without AAP needing to be enabled. I've only just finished the tutroial battles though.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Nov 11, 2010)

shakirmoledina said:
			
		

> blade is so excited about this game tht he cant stop typing lol


it's easy to play and type when you have the game window open up my desktop i just alt tab to here type than alt tab back


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Nov 11, 2010)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> finally found it it's a *hot file* to find!


----------



## CortalRage (Nov 11, 2010)

OMG MUST. FIND. DS.

EDIT: And lol Stanley


----------



## InuYasha (Nov 11, 2010)

Anyone test the game on cyclo?


----------



## Pablo3DS (Nov 11, 2010)

YEEEEEEEEEEES! 
FINALLLLYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!
Now I'm waiting for Beyblade : metal fusion and Wood 1.16! Exccelent work GBATEMP! ALL MY SUPPORT FOR YOU!


----------



## Nobunaga (Nov 11, 2010)

I made an UNdub i am uploading the patch for it


----------



## Pablo3DS (Nov 11, 2010)

I prefer english voices, is more nice


----------



## CaelumSora (Nov 11, 2010)

ShinjiX your undub had synchronized the text and the voice?


----------



## Nobunaga (Nov 11, 2010)

CaelumSora said:
			
		

> ShinjiX your undub had synchronized the text and the voice?


Yeah sry but i can't upload atm my net Disconnects for some reason when i uplaod


----------



## Porygon-X (Nov 11, 2010)

Is this what I think it is?

A...... USA ROM! OH JOY!

Dling.


----------



## taggart6 (Nov 11, 2010)

Great series.  Any one know whats new in this one?


----------



## Trulen (Nov 11, 2010)

Ohgod.

Without fail, there is ALWAYS something that comes out during finals week!

Must.... Resist...


----------



## CaelumSora (Nov 11, 2010)

ShinjiX said:
			
		

> CaelumSora said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



any hints so i could just undub myself? ^^


----------



## Maxkhoon (Nov 11, 2010)

so it works on latest wood?

no one confirmed this yet..


----------



## Coconut (Nov 11, 2010)

Maxkhoon said:
			
		

> so it works on latest wood?
> 
> no one confirmed this yet..



There's no AP on Rf
Or otherwise, try it yourself


----------



## aiRWaLKRe (Nov 11, 2010)

Sweet been waiting for this glad to see it out


----------



## basher11 (Nov 11, 2010)

_finally._

time to undub and play!


----------



## CaelumSora (Nov 11, 2010)

basher u know you gonna have to open the sdat file and tweak the files right?
trying to this but im slow as hell T.T


----------



## Ringo619 (Nov 11, 2010)

Any ap  on ysmenu or waio?


----------



## Pablo3DS (Nov 11, 2010)

For me is working very wll in Wood 1.16


----------



## basher11 (Nov 11, 2010)

CaelumSora said:
			
		

> basher u know you gonna have to open the sdat file and tweak the files right?
> trying to this but im slow as hell T.T


yeah, now that im thinking about it, ill just deal with the english voices.


----------



## RoMee (Nov 11, 2010)

yay!! works on EZ5i
I thought I was gonna have to stuff more games on my dstwo..
nice to know I can still play this on my back up cart


----------



## Umbra (Nov 11, 2010)

I hope a can finish this one


----------



## Inunah (Nov 11, 2010)

Is this game any good if you hate Harvest Moon?


----------



## basher11 (Nov 11, 2010)

Inunah said:
			
		

> Is this game any good if you hate Harvest Moon?


no. go play something else.


----------



## Inunah (Nov 11, 2010)

basher11 said:
			
		

> Inunah said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've been extremely bored.... I can't find anything else.

I'm bored enough to turn to a series I fucking hate for entertainment.... Damn, this is the reason Nanashi no Game should be in English


----------



## ibis_87 (Nov 11, 2010)

Nintendo said they were going to translate several J-only games to let the DS live for some time after the 3DS launch. Maybe it'll be your luck 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyways, yay to the new RF game. Wierd... I don't really dig HM, but love these ones. RF 2 was the only game that just sucked me in after AC^ Wild World. And Chinatown Wars maybe.


----------



## Inunah (Nov 11, 2010)

ibis_87 said:
			
		

> Nintendo said they were going to translate several J-only games to let the DS live for some time after the 3DS launch. Maybe it'll be your luck



But that doesn't help with my boredom NOW.


----------



## evening (Nov 11, 2010)

ibis_87 said:
			
		

> Nintendo said they were going to translate several J-only games to let the DS live for some time after the 3DS launch. Maybe it'll be your luck
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Good to know. There are some great J games that I would love to see translated here. 

So far I'm enjoying Rune Factory 3 more that the other 2. They've made some improvements to things that were really bugging me in the first 2. Also the voice acting is much improved compared to the second game.


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Nov 11, 2010)

Dudes who plan on undubbing, don't fucking do it.

It fucks up the sound files as the ENG version has less sound files, and thus makes it all fucked up. The characters will say something at the wrong times. Sometimes, they don't say anything at all, when they're supposed to.


----------



## Aleatz (Nov 11, 2010)

Works well thus far on Cyclo.

This is far better than RF2. Only beef I have is not being able to choose the gender of your character, but I suppose they made the protagonist so effeminate to compensate.


----------



## Trademark3001 (Nov 11, 2010)

Saw a gameplay for this and was instantly hyped. wasnt a fan of the 2nd one. This one looks so good


----------



## FehnrirX (Nov 12, 2010)

Works fine with ds fire link ( outdate card )
The undub is works, just the other voices is shifted forward..


----------



## .Darky (Nov 12, 2010)

I laughed my ass off when I heard the random 'Rune Factory 3' when leveling up one of my skills.

Thank God someone from /v/ is working on a proper undub.


----------



## igoylytes (Nov 12, 2010)

anyone able to go to second floor of bath/inn ? in my case, i just got black screen although the music keep playing, and when i tried soft-reset my nds stuck at white screen ...
right now i'm at year 1 spring 7 ... i'm using wood v1.16 ....


----------



## Stevetry (Nov 12, 2010)

lol who should i married they all look so delicious  i got  thing for elfs but  the witch girl and the fishing girl look so tasty


----------



## gamefreak94 (Nov 12, 2010)

Stevetry said:
			
		

> lol who should i married they all look so delicious  i got  thing for elfs but  the witch girl and the fishing girl look so tasty


Too bad there is no polygamy in this game XD


----------



## Bladexdsl (Nov 12, 2010)

no problems with this on $zoomer


----------



## FehnrirX (Nov 12, 2010)

http://www.mediafire.com/?l7r049yw7b3lkqb

link for patch, include xdelta GUI

for instruction :

1. Put clean rom on the xDelta folder
2. Open xDelta GUI
3. Select patch, fix.patch
4. Select ROM, you rom name
5. Apply patch
6. Done!


----------



## Bladexdsl (Nov 12, 2010)

i don't like it how you have to eat bread to learn recipe and you have no control over what recipe you learn.


----------



## FlameTakuya (Nov 12, 2010)

.Darky said:
			
		

> I laughed my ass off when I heard the random 'Rune Factory 3' when leveling up one of my skills.
> 
> Thank God someone from /v/ is working on a proper undub.
> 
> ...




Then don't eat them and go find the recipes online and make them manually.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Nov 12, 2010)

FlameTakuya said:
			
		

> Then don't eat them and go find the recipes online and make them manually.


i don't cheat i like to earn stuff on my own


----------



## FlameTakuya (Nov 12, 2010)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> FlameTakuya said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's not cheating... that's called smart playing. :/

Back in Harvest Moon you had to experiment to get recipes, no one told you anything (except if you were lucky to find a recipe or two for ketchup, etc.). You never had any control over what recipe you're making. They made it easier in this game already.

But if you really don't want to, then you could experiment...

Good luck with experimenting though, it's not like in HM where if you got the correct ingredients you're 100 percent sure not to fail. This one has percentage chances and you have a zero percent chance of making anything more than 10 levels higher than your current forging/cooking/whatever level.


----------



## Shinigami357 (Nov 12, 2010)

People always complaining about some [expletive]ing thing or another!!! Hey, how about this idea: DELETE THE [PROFANE] ROM, DON'T PLAY IT AND GET ON WITH YOUR LIFE.

God, you'd think the dub will kill them or drive them insane or something. Thankless bastards.


----------



## Eruonen (Nov 12, 2010)

Shinigami357 said:
			
		

> People always complaining about some [expletive]ing thing or another!!! Hey, how about this idea: DELETE THE [PROFANE] ROM, DON'T PLAY IT AND GET ON WITH YOUR LIFE.
> 
> God, you'd think the dub will kill them or drive them insane or something. Thankless bastards.


I somewhat agree. If you pirated the game, you shouldn't bitch about it. If you bought it, it's fine though.


----------



## regnad (Nov 12, 2010)

It's possible to enjoy something that isn't perfect.

It's also possible to point out a game's faults and yet still not want to delete it.

IGN, for example, gets these games free from the publishers, often before anyone else does. Does not having paid for it mean they aren't allowed to give reviews other than 10s?


----------



## MeritsAlone (Nov 12, 2010)

*_* 
Sweet! I like the harvest moon series, even if they suck and will never ever get better. I like them


----------



## impizkit (Nov 12, 2010)

regnad said:
			
		

> It's possible to enjoy something that isn't perfect.
> 
> It's also possible to point out a game's faults and yet still not want to delete it.
> 
> IGN, for example, gets these games free from the publishers, often before anyone else does. Does not having paid for it mean they aren't allowed to give reviews other than 10s?


I agree with you. Everyone is entitled to their opinions.


----------



## Shinigami357 (Nov 12, 2010)

impizkit said:
			
		

> regnad said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Oh, so that' your lame excuse? "Oh I'm entitled to this and that and shit". Yeah, free country I know, so I'm entitled to go ahead and say you are IGNORANT, UNAPPRECIATIVE  INGRATES. Only fair, right? You go ahead and continue bitching, I'll continue reminding you of what awesome asswipes you all are. Deal?


----------



## impizkit (Nov 12, 2010)

Shinigami357 said:
			
		

> impizkit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds like someone shit in your cereal bowl this morning.


----------



## Shinigami357 (Nov 12, 2010)

I. Don't. Eat. Cereal.

Try again.


----------



## Totoy_Kamote (Nov 12, 2010)

Shinigami357 said:
			
		

> I. Don't. Eat. Cereal.
> 
> Try again.



CTFD! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




They are not bothering you or asking your opinion or help...  nor breaking any rules... so Mind your own business and STFU!


----------



## GeekyGuy (Nov 12, 2010)

regnad said:
			
		

> It's possible to enjoy something that isn't perfect.
> 
> It's also possible to point out a game's faults and yet still not want to delete it.
> 
> IGN, for example, gets these games free from the publishers, often before anyone else does. Does not having paid for it mean they aren't allowed to give reviews other than 10s?








I feel you. I mean, that is kind of the whole idea of discourse, ain't it. I absolutely loved the first Rune Factory -- sunk more hours into it than I care to admit -- but it wasn't perfect. The main problem I had with it was the combat, along with having to hold the shoulder button to run. They fix that in the second one, though it wasn't as good a game, in my opinion. I look forward to seeing what they did with this. 

Either way, it's fun to commiserate over the finer details.


----------



## ShinyLatios (Nov 12, 2010)

the game plays much faster, transitions between areas is also fast. being able to grab 9 of the same stuff is very helpful!

this deserves a 9 in scale of 9/10 in my opinion! it's just the dub thats horrible. but WHO GIVES A DAMN SHIT?

...not me...


----------



## Trademark3001 (Nov 12, 2010)

Played the first hour. all i can say is that it's fantastic. Raven will be mine! ;D


----------



## Supreme Dirt (Nov 13, 2010)

I have to say, personally I like the dub.


----------



## I am r4ymond (Nov 13, 2010)

I've heard that this game is somewhat like Harvest Moon. The first and only Harvest Moon DS game I've played is Harvest Moon DS: Grand Bazaar. 

I hope this is worth the time and memory space.


----------



## iPikachu (Nov 13, 2010)

i wish i could play as the blacksmith and not that cheap excuse of a guy

or as a girl 
'_'


----------



## luigi16pikachu (Nov 13, 2010)

uh hi, i haven't relly tried this series before. wat is it about?


----------



## Leamonde.Halcyon (Nov 13, 2010)

It's like Harvest Moon combined with an action RPG, to put it at the simplest and most basic.


----------



## MeritsAlone (Nov 13, 2010)

iPikachu said:
			
		

> i wish i could play as the blacksmith and not that cheap excuse of a guy
> 
> or as a girl
> '_'



You might be able to do a 2nd gen thing like in Rune Factory 2, once your son/daughter is born you play as that child.


----------



## Slyakin (Nov 13, 2010)

Wait, another Harvest Moon rip-off? Huh.


----------



## FlameTakuya (Nov 13, 2010)

Slyakin said:
			
		

> Wait, another Harvest Moon rip-off? Huh.
> 
> *Spin-off, it's made by the same company.
> 
> ...



Nein, your child(ren) are just glorified home decorations.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Nov 13, 2010)

FlameTakuya said:
			
		

> Slyakin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's also much better than Harvest Moon, because you can fight monsters.


----------



## Leamonde.Halcyon (Nov 13, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> FlameTakuya said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exactly. It's an...expansion, an improvement on Harvest Moon.


----------



## Ritsuki (Nov 13, 2010)

What does hard mode changes in the game ? And can someone tell me which elements are effective against the others ?


----------



## Totoy_Kamote (Nov 14, 2010)

what weapon did you get and what kind of weapon are you using?
i picked the dual swords! it's in the bottom... dual swords are cool to use! it's fast and have a high crit rate!

another question...

who will you marry in the game?
i'm choosing between
the rainbow girl, the lazy girl and the flower girl...


----------



## Leamonde.Halcyon (Nov 14, 2010)

I'm liking the artist girl


----------



## gameandmatch (Nov 15, 2010)

rikardo03 said:
			
		

> what weapon did you get and what kind of weapon are you using?
> i picked the dual swords! it's in the bottom... dual swords are cool to use! it's fast and have a high crit rate!
> 
> another question...
> ...



either raven shara carmen or eleyvn


----------



## Totoy_Kamote (Nov 15, 2010)

Ritsuki said:
			
		

> What does hard mode changes in the game ? And can someone tell me which elements are effective against the others ?


what do you mean by "which elements are effective against the others ?"


----------



## bialy_gibson (Nov 15, 2010)

Yay! I though it will be the same game as 1 or 2. Finally some new features. Love it! (I try not to look how main character looks like).

BTW. Marrying Raven definitely. Love quiet type girls.


----------



## Coconut (Nov 15, 2010)

Hmm, everyone's saying that they dislike the main character, but I like him


----------



## bialy_gibson (Nov 15, 2010)

He reminds me Vaan from FFXII, who I hate (voice acting in PAL version, brrrrr).


----------



## Infinite Zero (Nov 15, 2010)

what's wrong with the rom?


----------



## Ritsuki (Nov 15, 2010)

rikardo03 said:
			
		

> Ritsuki said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's okay, I've already finished the game lol. Finally it doesn't matter since the elemental properties of each monster is more complicated than "he is light-based, so I'll attack him with darkness-type weapon"


----------



## bialy_gibson (Nov 15, 2010)

Infinite Zero said:
			
		

> what's wrong with the rom?



?


----------



## Infinite Zero (Nov 15, 2010)

Eh, I was referring to the post 




			
				Shinigami357 said:
			
		

> People always complaining about some [expletive]ing thing or another!!! Hey, how about this idea: DELETE THE [PROFANE] ROM, DON'T PLAY IT AND GET ON WITH YOUR LIFE.
> 
> God, you'd think the dub will kill them or drive them insane or something. Thankless bastards.


----------



## SylvWolf (Nov 15, 2010)

The English voice acting is apparently pretty bad, so an undub was made. Some people are extremely opposed to undubbing, leading to posts like that.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Nov 15, 2010)

OK thanks, I'll try out Sonic Colors and this. It's been a month since I played my DS


----------



## revol (Nov 16, 2010)

How far has everyone gotten? I've beaten the first two bosses, but while making my way through the Fall season area, I crash at a white screen. Has anybody come across this yet?


----------



## KingdomBlade (Nov 16, 2010)

revol said:
			
		

> How far has everyone gotten? I've beaten the first two bosses, but while making my way through the Fall season area, I crash at a white screen. Has anybody come across this yet?



I've beaten 3. I have no idea why yours would crash. Have you progressed the story up to the point where you make Salted Char?


----------



## revol (Nov 16, 2010)

KingdomBlade said:
			
		

> revol said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Uhhhh... why would I need to make Salted Char? Are you sure that's not a side mission?

Let's see.. I beat the second boss.. I'm able to buy furniture now.. and I saw the event in front of the tree that triggers the Fall season area. Walking through that area triggered events every time I entered a new screen. But once I was getting really close to the boss, is when I get the white screen.


----------



## FlameTakuya (Nov 16, 2010)

You need salted char for the 3rd boss.

I'm done with 4 bosses, level 76, need to pick someone to marry but I haven't decided... everyone's over 7 for me now though. :/

(I wish I could just go back to my Japanese save... I'm lv 488 in there. Married Sakuya :/)

Perhaps I should try for Kururufa...


----------



## revol (Nov 16, 2010)

FlameTakuya said:
			
		

> You need salted char for the 3rd boss.



Where am I told about this? What might have I missed?


----------



## FlameTakuya (Nov 16, 2010)

revol said:
			
		

> FlameTakuya said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



When you go around town after finishing the 2nd dungeon you'll get a couple of story related events about people's food being stolen, etc.

(You'll know if an event is storyline related if the top screen changes to a RUNE FACTORY 3 graphic)


----------



## Stevetry (Nov 16, 2010)

so are they any heart events with the girls or what ?


----------



## FlameTakuya (Nov 16, 2010)

heart events are in the form of quests you get in your mailbox. you'll get a new quest each time their heart goes up by one and you've finished the quest of the previous heart level.


----------



## GeekyGuy (Nov 16, 2010)

Started the game last night...did they have to use amnesia again?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Jesus H. -- this marks the third freakin' time. They seriously can't come up with a different story device?


----------



## revol (Nov 16, 2010)

FlameTakuya said:
			
		

> revol said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hrm. Well, I know I had Sakuya's event. I don't think I had Blaise's, and I know I didn't have Carmen, who gives you the recipe for Salted Char. I already have it, though.

When I was originally going through this area, I kept getting the events, but stopped at one screen. I wasn't prepared for a boss fight, so I teleported out. The screen I'm trying to get to (that freezes at a white screen) is the one after the one I stopped at. Maybe interrupting in the middle of those events broke me?

FlameTakuya, are you playing ROM or retail?


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Nov 16, 2010)

LoL how far through are you guys? im at like the second dungeon >.


----------



## Ashley Riot (Nov 17, 2010)

Ths game is great! I wasn't expecting it to be so good, it's the most fun I've had with a Harvest Moon-esque game since Back to Nature.

Something's bugging me, though: *the touch screen recognition in my game is pretty messed up*. Every now and then I'll try to poke something on the screen but it recognizes as something WAY off: like trying to use a spell and opening the Pause Menu, per example. It's not game breaking, but happens constantly and it's getting annoying. Tried recalibrating the screen, as well as other games: it only happens in this one.

*Am I the only one that's having this issue?* Wood R4 1.16 user here, real R4.


----------



## Law (Nov 17, 2010)

GeekyGuy said:
			
		

> Started the game last night...did they have to use amnesia again?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It would be better if it was the same main character for all 3 games and he got amnesia at the start of each one.

(ongoing plot of him discovering more about himself in the next game than the last)


----------



## Leamonde.Halcyon (Nov 17, 2010)

Well sure, but then it would break a fundamental Japanese game law: the main character of the game would get old XD


----------



## FlameTakuya (Nov 17, 2010)

revol said:
			
		

> FlameTakuya said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Rom, I'm using an edited undubbed version

Also, make sure you have no quests going on. You will not trigger most story events when a quest is going on.


----------



## revol (Nov 17, 2010)

FlameTakuya said:
			
		

> Rom, I'm using an edited undubbed version
> 
> Also, make sure you have no quests going on. You will not trigger most story events when a quest is going on.



I figured it out. I can play the game without crashing by bringing the save game into no$gba. It's not even the one event too, because I'm now at the point where I was told to bring the Salted Char, but on my way back on my DS, I still crash at the same place. So I simply can't go to that one screen on my DS. I'll have to actually beat the boss on my PC, and then bring the save game back onto my DS afterwards.


----------



## DarkMind (Nov 18, 2010)

am i the only one that the saved got deleted by them selfs ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Using R4 clone / wood 1.16


----------



## ShinyLatios (Nov 18, 2010)

DarkMind said:
			
		

> am i the only one that the saved got deleted by them selfs ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nah, my bro had that on DSTT. so be sure to back it up frequently! which reminds me, I should do that right now...


----------

